# Solo Piraya



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

A quick shot of my fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wicked flames running up the side!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW







his flames almost reach the top of his back, that's awesome.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a great looking piraya, how big is it roughly and whats the personality like being kept solo?


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank's








He is 6,5'.. I don't know about the personality, I have it only from a week


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice flames on that bad boy.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

niceee put some white or black sand in there!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

VEGA said:


> Thank's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT, 6.5 feet! That's crazy...j/k.

Great looking piraya, love the flames.


----------



## DaxD (Oct 18, 2009)

That is awesome!! Nice looking piranha! I love the flames.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice looking fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice those fish are so cool


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Soul Assassin said:


> WHAT, 6.5 feet! That's crazy...j/k.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Geez! I love Piraya...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous looking piraya


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking piraya you have there, congratz!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

A short video


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

he is on fire!! nice piraya


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow!!!, Piraya's deffo a stunner...


----------

